
Ask HN: What sources of tech product reviews do you trust? - Townley
I&#x27;m in the market for a new widescreen monitor, but find myself distrustful of anything I come across organically.<p>Between rampant review gaming and sponsored content, Amazon doesn&#x27;t feel like a viable place to discover quality products anymore. A Google search for &quot;best widescreen monitor&quot;, amid similarly problematic ads, returns listings from niche websites like &quot;TrustedMonitorSales.com&quot; that are clearly just paid articles and SEO-optimized listings of referral links. I trust news sources that I respect (eg Ars Technica) to deliver unbiased reviews, but they don&#x27;t review all tech products I&#x27;d be looking to buy.<p>So when searching for new technology, what methodologies do you guys follow &#x2F; what review sites do you trust to give you honest, informed reviews of products? Are there any review websites that you still consider trustworthy in the face of unrelenting and creative pressure from advertisers?<p>PS: I also trust the HN community to give honest reviews on this (mostly because it&#x27;d be inefficient for a monitor company to peruse HN for questions asking about monitor purchases) so if anyone has a widescreen monitor they love for coding&#x2F;gaming, let me know.
======
stevesearer
The Wirecutter ([https://thewirecutter.com/](https://thewirecutter.com/)) is
often my go to when researching a home or home office product.

Consumer Reports
([https://www.consumerreports.org/](https://www.consumerreports.org/)) has a
large catalog of product reviews which are especially helpful for people with
larger and considered purchases (cars, large home appliances, etc).

Outdoor Gear Lab
([https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/](https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/)) is a
great place to go for reviews of outdoor gear.

Edit: And regarding monitors, a thread I saved from a while back with various
recommendations:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155095)

------
tmaly
I end up using fakespot.com to analyze Amazon reviews. I have had good luck so
far.

As for non-amazon products, I will usually ask a friend or co-worker.

------
DoreenMichele
_PS: I also trust the HN community to give honest reviews on this (mostly
because it 'd be inefficient for a monitor company to peruse HN for questions
asking about monitor purchases) so if anyone has a widescreen monitor they
love for coding/gaming, let me know._

Given how common paid reviews are where the person writing the review says
nice things because they are paid to, let me suggest you just do a new _Ask
HN_ asking specifically what monitors people like.

------
sloaken
Initial research is on Toms Hardware.

Then I read the negative comments on Amazon or Egghead. The 1s and 2s will
tell you if there is a problem. Look for consistency and logically accurate.
Throw out the 'Amazon never delivered it', or my favorite was an advanced
level book (title included the word advanced), and person complained it was
not good for a beginner.

------
deathtrader666
MKBHD and Dave Lee have good channels on YouTube.

------
Martolinea
I always look at G2crowd

